
Google bans people from posting negative online reviews of former employers - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-my-business-reviews-former-employees-guidelines-remove-rating-a8133601.html
======
oldgregg
"Conflict of interest" yeah right, with their ad sales team

~~~
pmoriarty
Also, why aren't positive reviews considered evidence a conflict of interest?

Or why isn't having a lopsided or one-sided set of reviews considered evidence
of a conflict of interest?

~~~
a3n
> why aren't positive reviews considered evidence a conflict of interest?

Probably because they get more ad revenue over a body of positively reviewed
businesses.

